# Garnishing whole cakes without rosettes



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

I'm stuck in a piped-rosette-on-each-slice-with-garnish-placed-on-rosette rut. I just made a mango cheesecake (mango curd swirled into vanilla cheesecake) today for one of the restaurants I sell to. The top is pretty and swirly and I was going to pipe rosettes on them and add some mango related garnish, when I stopped myself. I sold it as is and the owner was happy, but I would still like to add something to it without piping another predictable rosette. Any ideas (for the mango cheesecake, or just cakes in general) of adding a garnish without piping a rosette?


----------



## cp1 (May 2, 2004)

The mango curd itself makes a nice mango cheesecake garnish, especially
with flecks or threads of zest. Spread it over the top.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Fanned out slices of mango would be pretty, or a few pieces of julienne dried mango.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

If it dosn't have to be a mango related garnish, try some fine chocolate design on top.


----------



## tacykakes (May 12, 2004)

For a creative touch you could use a parchment design on top of each slice, maybe something tropical. Or maybe carmelize a sliver of mango borderlining a tropical nut on each...both are pretty labor intensive, sometimes in a jam rosettes are lovely


----------

